# [Portage] quelques questions de bon fonctionnement (résolu)

## init1

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai déjà été sur Gentoo quelques fois, ayant à chaque fois retourné sur ArchLinux ou autre par la simple raison que j'ai souvent fail, près une MAJ par exemple.

J'ai maintenant une installation toute fraiche et j'aurai eu quelques questions, pour le bon fonctionnement de ma Gentoo.

Quand on emerge un ebuild, set les USE flags, d'autres options de compilation, mais quelques fois je vois dans les docs ou sur les forums IRC de faire un env-update ou/et source /etc/profile.

1) Quand doit on les faire ? après chaque install de logiciels, de MAJ ? mais surtout quel interêt ?

2) Si on veut faire à bien une MAJ de son système sans MAJ son profile, je n'ai pas trouvé de doc, celle du handbook donne une commande comme ça, emege -update --deep --newuse world ? rien d'autre après ?

3) --depclean dangereux, commenten faire un bien ?

4) Question bête, mais y'a t'il d'autres 'règles' afin de garder un système qui marche dans le temps ?

Merci  :Smile: Last edited by init1 on Wed Apr 14, 2010 10:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum  :Wink: 

Tout d'abord, te serait-il possible de mettre ton titre en conformité stp ? Merci.

Concernant tes questions :

1. En temps normal tu n'as pas à faire de env-update ou de source /etc/profile. Si tu dois le faire, le système te le dira. Ou alors c'est lors d'une modification de certaines variables d'environnement (par exemple dans /etc/env.d/). Dans ces cas là tu te réfères habituellement à une documentation qui te dira quand faire quelle manip'. 

2. C'est quoi sans MAJ son profil ? Pour faire mes mises à jour régulières je fais un emerge -auvDN @system @world. si tu as la version non masquée de portage (2.1) un simple emerge -auvDN world fera l'affaire, ça correspond à la commande de la doc en plus court avec ask et verbose en plus. N'oublie pas de synchroniser l'arbre portage avant : emerge --sync (ou eix-sync si tu utilises eix).

3. Le mieux avec depclean, c'est de toujours utiliser l'option -p ou -a pour avoir un aperçu de ce qui va être viré. Si tu veux conserver des candidats à la suppression, tu peux l'ajouter à ton world avec emerge -n <lepaquet>. Après un depclean je refais toujours un emerge -auvDN @system @world puis un revdep-rebuild pour vérifier que rien de "vital" ne manque.

4. Je dirais que c'est mieux de faire tes MAJ régulièrement. Perso je le fais 1x par jour, mais 1x par semaine c'est pas mal non plus. Si tu attends trop avant les MAJ tu risques de te faire beaucoup de boulot en 1x et tu pourrais te mêler les pinceaux.

Cordialement,

----------

## init1

Pour le titre c'est modifié  :Smile: 

1) Ok pour env-update et source/etc/profile, c'est que j'avais déjà eu des problèmes suite à une MAJ et on m'avait dit tu as bien fait ça et ça, encore un dispatch-conf et un tas de trucs, c'est pour ça cette fois ci je préfère connaitre les 'bonnes façons de MAJ'. 

2) MAJ sans profil, c'est comme tu l'as compris , ah je viens de voir qu'une nouvelle version de portage is available, comme la sortie d'emerge je fais simplement emerge portage puis emerge -auvDN world ?

3) Ok pour depclean 

4) Et ok Pour les MAJ  :Smile: 

Autre question :

5) Après une MAJ de portage (comme je vais devoir faire après) ça ne change rien par rapport à un emerge -auvDN world ?

Merci beaucoup ça devient plus clair.

----------

## boozo

'alute

(et bienvenue aussi ^^)

J'ajouterai juste :

Configurer les variables $PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM et $PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES dans le make.conf, installer elogv et le lancer après chaque màj pour ne pas passer à côté d'une info importante (évidemment : lire les news lorsqu'il y en a avec $eselect news mais portage te le signalera également)

ne pas oublier un #etc-update en vérifiant attentivement le contenu des modifications (ou #dispatch-conf si tu préfères) mais c'est précisé dans la sortie d'emerge s'il est nécessaire

#glsa-check -l affected (pour vérifier la présence de failles de sécurités importante sur ton système)

ps:/ (2)et (5) Si une màj de portage est à faire suite à un emerge --sync comme signalé : il faut toujours la faire en premier avant de lancer tout autre upgrade

----------

## init1

Merci.

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

J'ai mis ça pour les deux variables que tu m'as conseillé de rajouter est-ce bon ? tant que j'y suis y'en a t'il d'autres ?

J'ai donc emerge portage (emerge me l'avait sorti) et là toujours pas besoin d'env-update  ou source /etcprofile ?

le dispatch-conf ou etc-update n'est à faire que si emerge me le sort bien sur  ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Je ne sais plus comment se comporte portage 2.1, mais avec 2.2, si tu fais une MAJ et qu'une nouvelle version de portage est dispo, portage se mettra à jour en premier avant de se relancer pour recalculer la liste des mises à jour. Donc pas besoin de faire la mise à jour séparément.

Le dispatch-conf (que je te conseille vivement, contrairement à etc-update) est à faire uniquement quand portage te le signale.

----------

## init1

Je viens de MAJ pas de problèmes apparents pour le moment.

Ok pour le dispatch-conf. C'est plus clair now merci à tous.

----------

